# so its not a bladder infection but it hurts when I pee...(maybe TMI)



## redberry3

for the last couple of weeks it has been hurting internally when I pee. I try not to "bear-down" when I go but it seems to always hurt. I am wondering if it is just stretching/bladder pains from the lack of space in my belly? 

:shrug:

I am going to see my doctor next wednesday for my monthly check up and will ask her then but just wanted to know if any of you had experienced this. :blush:

:hug:


----------



## Carlyanne15

I've had water infections and just had my 4 last week!! I found that when i want to pee its a little difficult too and that could be because of the way you sit according to MW!!
If you are just uncomfortable when you pee internally i'd give you MW a call and just mention it! As if you have an infection best treat it ASAP

C x


----------



## elm

I'm sure it's probably muscles stretching or something. Hope your dr can reassure you next week x

:hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

I get this to after I pee. Its like cramps a bit and hard to stand up right. I got tested for infections but was told its just my bladder being full quicker and less room in there for it. Do get tested anyway to be sure.


----------



## CamoQueen

I had something like this before pregnancy, due to dehydration. I drank a boatload of water and it went away. No clue if this is what you have, but you never know! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dannyboygirl

the baby is putting weight down there and your uterus is getting big...I had a check for bladder infection it was negative..My doc told me it was just the baby..:)


----------



## biscuit

Yep, I have exactly the same feeling Jaylene. Not so bad when I first start to pee but as my bladder gets emptier it gets a bit strange and crampy and I don't want to stand up straight right away. It doesn't feel like any UTI I have ever had as there is no discomfort at other time so I just figured it was something muscular or to do with the baby and uterus. It would be good to know what your doctor says.


----------



## redberry3

i will let you know next wednesday what she tells me. 

you guys are the best!


----------



## Gwizz

Ive got the same thing happening atm plus i havent had a #2 for ages either so I think mine might have something to do with everything being crammed down there!!! Ive got my MW appointment tomorrow Ill also see what she says.

xx


----------



## LuluBee

No idea honey, just sending you some :hugs: hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## aurora32

sorry for gate crashing, hope to be here next week though :happydance:
It could be lack of room but also your urine could be acidic or more concentrated due to baby taking all you drink, try drinking a lot more water and see if that eases it, this happens to me at times and it stings and is so uncomfortable up inside i just drink a lot so much so im running to pee about every 15 mins but it does helpthe stinging then just keep drinking plenty.
Hope you get it sorted as nothing worse than that kind of pain :hugs:


----------



## Landingmach3

I get the same bloody thing! I told my doctor and he thought I was out of my mind...told him it feels "different" when i pee....hurts a bit internally then i get these weird cramps when I stand up before and after. I suppose it's just a lack of space !! Glad to know I'm not the only one


----------



## Gwizz

Yep I was told general stretching and movement and basically what aroura said!, plus there may be a slight infection in my case so wee has been sent off for analysis. 

Hope that helps :s


----------

